# Table Index for the MERM



## MikeR (Mar 17, 2009)

Is there a index available for the tables within the MERM? It would be nice if all the tables within the chapters were indexed by section or topic.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 17, 2009)

What edition of MERM are you using? I used the 11th and made one by hand with the tables I thought were most important. Unfortunately I never found one that was already done, so I had to do one by hand. Let me know if this would help and i'll scan a copy for you.


----------



## MikeR (Mar 17, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> What edition of MERM are you using? I used the 11th and made one by hand with the tables I thought were most important. Unfortunately I never found one that was already done, so I had to do one by hand. Let me know if this would help and i'll scan a copy for you.


Matt,

I am using the 12th. I have heard that both are pretty much the same. I would appeciate it if I can get your scanned copy.

Mike.


----------



## Matt-NM (Mar 17, 2009)

Mike

Here is a copy of the table index I used. The items with -T at the end are tables found within the text. The others are tables found in the appendix. Some of the information was hand written. Hope this helps at least a little bit. Good luck.


----------



## MikeR (Mar 17, 2009)

Matt-NM said:


> Mike
> Here is a copy of the table index I used. The items with -T at the end are tables found within the text. The others are tables found in the appendix. Some of the information was hand written. Hope this helps at least a little bit. Good luck.


Matt,

Thanks. This would help.

Mike.


----------



## bph (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks this is helpful.

Has anyone compared it to the 12th ed to see if there are any changes in table numbers?

Thanks,

bh


----------

